# Breeding Locusts



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've decided to give breeding locusts a go... anyone care to suggest appropriate size of tank for half a dozen adult locusts?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I had some walking round a empty 2.5ft viv until my daughter found them and fed them to her bosc :roll: :lol:


----------



## cliffy (Aug 10, 2006)

hey there, im doing the same so i cant really give you no advice but heres two links that i came across, hope it gives you some sort of idea :bash: 

http://www.reptilehouse.net/care/locust(27).pdf

Keeping and breeding live food locusts


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow - I've never looked on locusts as pets ... :lol2: That looks an interesting link though I've been wanting to breed them myself but have heard they're "difficult". Thank you!


----------



## cliffy (Aug 10, 2006)

:lol2: had to laugh myself when i came across it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there,

You will need a tank with deep moist sand but warm, as the females deposit the eggs deep into the sand. It will also need enough height to have plenty of branches in it - the locusts need to hang upside down to shed properly or they die. Even though the sand itself needs to be moist they don't like a high humidity because they get infections and die, so you need to have plenty of ventilation.

If you've got a large amount of adult locusts in there it's gonna smell bad so don't keep it in your bedroom or anything!

I kept my temperature at a fairly constant 20-23c and they seemed okay with that.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i have a tank with the heat bulb on constant
ive used egg boxes as hides, and placed many egg laying tubs filled with compost, i then spray these through out the day.
ive also got a tub which is the feed tub filled with oats,lettuce,apple
so far the only thing that hatched is crixs which must of been added when i brought the locus.
im still waiting for the locus lol
ive got hundreds of locus in my tank and mine dont smell at all
ive found my first hatchling locus tody yipeeeeeeeee


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I found after a few months there was a definitely smell but mine were kept in the laundry room which may have been the reason...


----------

